# Push Button Start



## Dynomike75 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hello everyone! First post and hopefully the first mod to the car.

Has anyone converted from a key to keyless push button start? I believe that with the remote start kit from GM, you get the correct RF transmitter FOB's, but don't know about the rest. I know you can get the pigtail and new dash pieces fairly reasonably priced from GM. I am just tired of taking my keys out of my pocket to start the car up. Any clues or help on this one?

I am assuming the BCM has to be programmed for the new FOB's when you get the remote start, which means that they would be encoded than and may work.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Dynomike75 said:


> I am assuming the BCM has to be programmed


I think you're right. Let's start (and most likely stop) there.

The way things work now, it's not a case of the tech connecting a scanner and changing some options. The tech connects the car to his computer, which then uses the internet to contact the GM "mothership". The programming sent down from GM is based on the car's VIN. That in turn will program the car the way it came from the factory. 

So, unless there's a factory kit for the upgrade (like there is for fog lights), there's no way to add the option to that VIN.

There's been a few people who've done add-ons, but when you quiz them on details, they go silent. I suspect what they've done is found a VIN that has the combination of options they're looking for and with a rogue GM tech, changed the VIN in all the modules of the car. (All the modules have to be changed, otherwise the car acts like it has stolen parts installed.)

So, a upgrading to a factory style system is not for the faint of heart. I don't know if there's any third party add-ons. If there are, they might be a safer bet. I've heard of ones that allow remote start on a car that's not equipped for that. It seems like it's the same problem - how to fool the car into starting without an actual key.


----------



## Dynomike75 (Dec 15, 2017)

I have found a few things just looking at looking at the RPO lists from GM. I know that not all modules care about VIN's. Typically, only the BCM and Entertainment/Stereo module care. Even the ECM can function just fine out of the vehicle with the correct theft deterrent serial message being sent to it with no other interactions.

Looking at the RPO's, the remote start - BTV can only be added with the 6K5 Convenience package. If that package is added, you also get keyless start - BTM, keyless open - ATH and of course, it deletes KTF, which is the folding key. We know that the folding key still works with the remote start, because GM sells this package (BTM) by itself and it does not delete the KTF.

Has anyone installed the BTM remote start package from GM? Just wondering if it required a re-program from them or not. The locking mechanisms required by law are disengaged via the CAN bus via the BCM, so even a push button start can send this message to the BCM to send it out. It may not know that it is coming from a button or switch. I haven't completely hacked this car, so I am not sure exactly how the bus is working, but I may buy the remote start to try to figure some of it out.


----------



## Dynomike75 (Dec 15, 2017)

Oh, and what exactly is keyless open? Is it the auto unlock as you approach the vehicle and is that included when you get the BTM kit from GM? Keyless open is a little strange for a name if it is keyless unlocking, but maybe it was taken by another manufacturer.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Keyless open is passive entry - small button on the door handle.


----------



## Dynomike75 (Dec 15, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Keyless open is passive entry - small button on the door handle.



Perfect, that is what I wanted to know MP81. I wondered if it was just approach or if it was a button. Thanks.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Not a problem! 

My Volt has them, and they are great. Drivers' door unlocks just that door on one press, pressing a second time unlocks all. The other three doors open all four doors with one press.


----------



## Dynomike75 (Dec 15, 2017)

My Escape has it as well, but there is only a button for locking. The handle has a bio-metric/conductive strip in the back of it to tell if your hand is going to pull on it or not.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

MP81 said:


> Keyless open is passive entry - small button on the door handle.


I think there's an option to allow unlocking upon approach. That option would be set in the Vehicle Personalization. (Via the radio.)


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> I think there's an option to allow unlocking upon approach. That option would be set in the Vehicle Personalization. (Via the radio.)


Can't say it's one I've ever seen in my radio options.


----------



## Dynomike75 (Dec 15, 2017)

Ok, I did figure out that there is nothing but the 2 fob's included in the remote start kit as well as a re-flash of the BCM/Anti-theft module. They use TISweb and a TechII to force a re-flash via a code that comes in the paperwork with the remote start kit. I figure I will just go out and buy a start/stop switch and pigtail and hook it up over Christmas and see what happens. It is less than $50 for both. No need to invest in any trim until I prove it does/doesn't work.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Dynomike75 said:


> They use TISweb and a TechII to force a re-flash via a code that comes in the paperwork with the remote start kit.


Entering that code into the GM system is what changes the options the GM "mothership" sends down to your car. It's how the options are changed for your VIN.


----------



## bjgreen3 (May 20, 2020)

Dynomike75 said:


> Ok, I did figure out that there is nothing but the 2 fob's included in the remote start kit as well as a re-flash of the BCM/Anti-theft module. They use TISweb and a TechII to force a re-flash via a code that comes in the paperwork with the remote start kit. I figure I will just go out and buy a start/stop switch and pigtail and hook it up over Christmas and see what happens. It is less than $50 for both. No need to invest in any trim until I prove it does/doesn't work.


 Did you ever get this upgrade to work? I’m considering installing cruise control, remote start, and push button start to my Cruze.


----------



## howell7272 (Jun 20, 2020)

Dynomike75 said:


> Hello everyone! First post and hopefully the first mod to the car.
> 
> Has anyone converted from a key to keyless push button start? I believe that with the remote start kit from GM, you get the correct RF transmitter FOB's, but don't know about the rest. I know you can get the pigtail and new dash pieces fairly reasonably priced from GM. I am just tired of taking my keys out of my pocket to start the car up. Any clues or help on this one?
> 
> I am assuming the BCM has to be programmed for the new FOB's when you get the remote start, which means that they would be encoded than and may work.


I've got a 2017. I pulled the passenger side panel off to find the BCM and I can't see anything with 7 connectors on it. I've watched the vids on the 1st gen and it doesn't show up at that place on mine. Where is the BCM located? I thought it would be easier to tap into that then run a wire from the back switch.


----------

